# GUANGZHOU - 2010 Asian Games / XVI Asiad



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

big-dog said:


> *9.26 Asian Game village buildings for sale now*
> 
> There are 8078 suits available for sale, including 3800 from media village (2 bedrooms), 3598 from athlete village (2~3 bedrooms), 680 from official village.
> 
> *The price is 11,000 ~ 14,000 yuan per sq meters*. Buyers can move in before June 30 2011.


I am not familiar with the real estate market in Guangzhou, but the price seems relatively low. Well, not all people can afford that based on salaries, but compared to the condo prices in Shanghai and Beijing, this looks like a good deal.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*"Le Yangyang" as Moon Festival lanterns*

This year's Moon Festival(AKA Mid-Autumn Festival) was on Sep 22nd. The Asian Games mascots Le Yangyang were displayed at the lantern show in Guangzhou.

by hxhgh


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Chinese athletes training for Asian Games*

by 洪星星


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*NBA China Games 2010 at Guangzhou International Sport Art Center*

*New Jersey Nets* and* Houston Rockets *will play this year's NBA China Games in Beijing (Oct. 14th) and Guangzhou. On October 16th, they will play at Guangzhou International Sport Art Center. The center, jointly invested by the NBA (China) and AEG, will also host the semi-final and final games for basketball at the Asian Games. 

Apparently former Nets player Yi Jianlian (native of Guangdong) and Rockets player Yao Ming playing against each other was supposed to be the biggest selling point, too bad it won't happen after Yi was traded to Wizards. hno:



















also here is a newspiece at NBA.com about the games.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Guangzhou residents will get free public transportation and more during Asian Games *

To compensate local residents for the inconvenience caused by the Asian Games construction, Guangzhou municipal government decides to offer a “Thank you” package. The package includes a thank you letter from the mayor (meh...), three more holidays, 30 day free public transportation, free souvenir, free stamps and free wifi for every resident during the Asian Games. The government will also draw lots to distribute 1 million+ free game tickets, 150k show tickets and 150k movie tickets among Guangzhou residents. Each student will get one extra gift pack. Every low income resident will get 500 RMB ($75). That is quite a lot compared to the EXPO compensation package in Shanghai.

news in Chinese: sina.com


----------



## GreatChina2006 (Aug 12, 2006)

Is Guangzhou's basketball gym NBA standard? As I know only Wukesong sports center is NBA standard in China.
Does anyone know wether Guangdong Hongyuan basketball team will move into this gym in the next CBA season?


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

man, anything china wants to build, they just build. money's never an issue there.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

GreatChina2006 said:


> Is Guangzhou's basketball gym NBA standard? As I know only Wukesong sports center is NBA standard in China.


 Yeah it is NBA standard, and NBA is involved in project proposal, designing and construction. After all, NBA is its main investor. It is newly built, and often compared to Toyota Center in news reports.



> Does anyone know wether Guangdong Hongyuan basketball team will move into this gym in the next CBA season?


probably not, since they will move to Dongguan Basketball Center after 2011. I am not sure though.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

TheTramp said:


> man, anything china wants to build, they just build. money's never an issue there.


Of course it is an issue everywhere The venues are not built at once.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

This NBA game is also one of the test games for this venue.



fragel said:


> *NBA China Games 2010 at Guangzhou International Sport Art Center*
> 
> *New Jersey Nets* and* Houston Rockets *will play this year's NBA China Games in Beijing (Oct. 14th) and Guangzhou. On October 16th, they will play at Guangzhou International Sport Art Center. The center, jointly invested by the NBA (China) and AEG, will also host the semi-final and final games for basketball at the Asian Games.
> 
> ...


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

GreatChina2006 said:


> Is Guangzhou's basketball gym NBA standard? As I know only Wukesong sports center is NBA standard in China.
> Does anyone know wether Guangdong Hongyuan basketball team will move into this gym in the next CBA season?


Yes. Actually NBA is one of the owners of this gym (the other two owners are AEG and Guangzhou Development Burea).

NBA is planning to build 12 NBA standard gyms in China, the Guangzhou gym is one of them (18,000 seats, 1.6 billion yuan investment, completed in September 2010).

There's another NBA standard gym are being built in Shanghai: Shanghai Baoshan Sports Center, a gym and a library (Invested 450 million yuan by NBA and AEG), will open October 2011 after 15-month construction.

rendering


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

*


fragel said:



^^it is part of the Chinese culture and philosophy. kids are taught to be modest or humble if you will. 'proud' is easily taken as 'cocky'. So people should not take the words when a Chinese say 'No, No, I am far from that good', actually he/she is waiting for you to say, "But you are indeed very good":lol:

Click to expand...

*


zergcerebrates said:


> China is well prepared as usual, big difference when compared to India's venues and how India is about to host its commonwealth games.


I see what you mean & completely agree with you! :smilie: :cheers:


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

fragel said:


> First of all, it is 'Chinese workers'. There are female workers as well.
> 
> Well, I don't have the data of the whole workforce. But the number would be smaller than expected since most venues were completed years ago for other purposes (national games, national university games etc). Only 8 venues (out of 83 venues, of which 53 are competing venues, 17 are training venues and 13 are back-up venues) are newly built, besides the ceremony venue and Asian Games Town. Anyway, even the number is small by Chinese standard, I believe it would still be huge. Just imagine the total number of volunteers is over 1 million now.
> 
> There is one example which is the Guangzhou Chess Institute. The construction company in charge of this project was reported to have deployed 500-600 workers on the 10,000 m^2 site. It is a small venue, but that might give you some idea of the whole picture.


Wow! it's good to know that the productivity of Chinese workers has gone up so much, it has got to do with Chairman Mao and his policy of making opium consumption illegal. Opium is a very bad drug it makes a person sleepy and unproductive, I am sure China's productivity will go up even more in the years to come as chewing of opium becomes even less common among it's citizens. I have become a big fan of Chairman Mao now, and am beginning to see what a visionary he truly was. 

OMG! that's truly a huge number of volunteers. Will all of them be volunteers? Or will some plainclothes policemen be thrown in for good measure as well? Anyway fantastic work with the stadiums, Guangju is a splendid city and I am truly in awe of China now. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Paan chewing is a problem in India not China. jk. Who cares of Chairman Mao and Opiums in nowadays? Time to update your fact buddy.

Don't get me wrong, I've been Hyderabad/Mumbai/Delhi/Agra and I love India. But one thing that frustrated me on my trips is that India people really need to learn some fact of today's China. 

Most Chinese people know India is a vivid democracy with some problems but less Indian people know China is now as free as India (if not with more freedom) at every personal aspects. Yes politically there's no freedom but who really cares voting 

Please pay a visit to China if you can to offset some of your bias. Sorry if my words offend anybody but I'd like to share my India impressions and photos with you guys.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

big-dog said:


> Paan chewing is a problem in India not China. jk. Who cares of Chairman Mao and Opiums in nowadays? Time to update your fact buddy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've been Hyderabad/Mumbai/Delhi/Agra and I love India. But one thing that frustrated me on my trips is that India people really need to learn some fact of today's China.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you when you say China is free, I didn't mean to offend anyone. I only heaped praise on China for it's spectacular stadiums, work ethics etc. I also think that Indians should be as aware of the Chinese as the Chinese are of them. I only mentioned China's past to contrast it with today's China, which I'm sure you'll agree is a good thing. I think Paan chewing is disgusting too and I hope the government there learns from China and bans paan like opium was banned in China.

I certainly am not qualified to ask you to post photos from your visit to India, may be you can discuss this with some of the Indian forum members. :cheers:
and good luck!


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

you may want to crack open a book

China did have issues with opium, but to stop this it as banned in China back in 1729, with trafficking eventually punishable by death.

China's defeat to the British in the Opium Wars meant that open and virtually unrestricted imports/sales was forced upon them

the British basically go down as histories greatest ever drug dealers, shipping thousands of tonnes of opium EACH YEAR to China. At its peak, the British shipped 6,700 tonne to China in 1879. Their insistence on legalization also lead to local production exploding to 35,000 tonne at the same time, resulting in about a third of Chinese adults being regular opium users.

To put this volume into context, today we have about 7,500 tonne of opium being produced.

The British fought two wars to defend their right to sell opium in China, and benefited additionally by basically bankrupting their Empire through reparations (yes, the Chinese had to compensate England for the war the English started because they could not sell drugs), gaining trade and territorial concessions, and of course the jewel of Hong Kong.

As someone of Anglo-Celtic decent, I think the whole period shameful, and the up there with the slave trade as being ome of the biggest disgraces of the colonial period


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

^^You guys really don't get it, I did say that opium chewing is banned in China (so I am aware of what's happening). Please try to understand the subtle meaning of my posts.... :cheers:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

psychedelic said:


> ^^You guys really don't get it, I did say that opium chewing is banned in China (so I am aware of what's happening). Please try to understand the subtle meaning of my posts.... :cheers:


you actually said Mao sorted out the chinese opium problem. I just wanted to point out it was not the chinese who created the problem in the first place - they just got left with the mess


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Good to see that the MESS has been cleared up so efficiently! :cheers:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Guangzhou Asian Games torch "The Tide"



















(sports.eastday.com)


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Guangdong Olympic Tennis Centre*





































source: sina


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Guangdong Olympic Aquatics Centre*














































source: sina


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Two Venues at at Guangdong Industrial University*

*Cricket Stadium *


















*
Guangdong Industrial University Gymnasium*



















source: sina


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Guangzhou Tianhe Gymnasium*





































source: sina


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Guangzhou Tianhe Stadium*



















source: sina


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*
Guangdong Olympic Stadium*



















source: sina


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Singers shooting an MV for the Asian Games at the top of the *Canton Tower*, the new TV and sightseeing tower in Guangzhou


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

by ~谷子~ at xiangshu.com


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

by 赏知 at xiangshu.com

Rehearsal


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

by 淡雅人生 at xiangshu.com

Asian Games 'Boat Parade'


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for awesome pictures, keep them coming  I liked the idea of an Olympics in Guangzhou, too.


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, the Canton tower looks beautiful, especially lit up, at night


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Guangzhou is getting ready


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ awesome photography! even the unfinished buildings can contribute to the night view 

BTW, the boating team parade is very special.



>


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

General Huo said:


> Guangzhou is getting ready


man, I am jealous of people in Guangzhou. Even if the new CBD area is far from finished, it already looks stunning. imagine when it's done:drool:


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

this ain't the best picture for the opening ceremony rehearsal yesterday, but still not bad. there should be more available, hope someone can post them.









source: nddaily


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*China sets an example. Asian Games ready for a blast*
Oct 20th, 2010
source: http://sports.in.msn.com/gallery.aspx?cp-documentid=4481271


If the CWG 2010 was all about last minute scampering to the finish line, the Asian Games 2010 is a great example of how one should conduct such high profile events. China is expecting to replicate the Beijing success at Guangzhou and when you have even test events done and dusted with over a month to go, it speaks volumes of their excellence in planning and execution. Here is an MSN special sneak-peek into what’s in store at Guangzhou next month

Guangzhou ready for a 'record' 








The final countdown begins for the 2010 Asian Games as Guangzhou gets ready with all its urban bustle and charming alleyways, bringing together more than 11,500 athletes competing in record 42 sports. A total of 476 events will be contested by athletes, making it the largest event in history of Asian Games

Subdued torch relay








The organisers limited the Asiad torch relay to within China after what had happened during the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games torch relay, which was marred by protests

Mascots are the pride of Guangzhou








A father and son play next to the mascots for the 2010 Asian Games in Guangzhou. For the residents of Guagnzhou, the rams are becoming an integral part of their daily life.

Test events, a huge success 








The test events, conducted at the comprehensive stadium and featuring mock competitions such as qualifications, all-around, floor, etc were a huge success. The comprehensive stadium will play host to sports events as gymnastics, squash and billiard

China set for tourism boom 








The Asian Games 2010 is set to herald a tourism boom in China. More than 5 lakh Chinese tourists and nearly 2 lakh overseas tourists are expected at Guangzhou. The city is expecting more than $ 200 million in tourism revenue during the extravaganza.

You are welcome to see anything








Unlike the closely-guarded CWG 2010, the Asiad 2010 has been very open so far. The media was taken on a Games tour last week and one of the highlights was the media centre itself. The big structure comprises Main Press Centre (MPC) and the International Broadcasting Centre (IBC). Trial operation began yesterday and the venue is already the talk of the town.

World-class squash facility 








This transparent squash coat is another masterpiece in the upcoming games. It became ready to use more with than 3 months left on the countdown. 

Truly a vigorous Guangzhou








The organising committee of Asiad 2010 titled the test campaign as 'Vigorous Guangzhou' and reports suggest these test events started as early as May and concluded last month itself. 'Vigorous Guangzhou' essentially revolved around provincial sporting events and a few national competitions as well.

Rehearsal for the big opening ceremony underway 








Participants hold signboards showing national flags of Lebanon, China, Thailand and Vietnam during a rehearsal of the opening ceremony. The organisers have hinted that the Opening Ceremony venue will be converted to Asian Games Theme Park after the games. 

Over 10000 journalists to cover 








Over ten thousand journalists have got accreditations done to cover the Asiad 2010. Organisers are saying that a large number are expected from Europe as well despite this being the Asian Games event.

Boost for tier-II cities 








The Asian Games is seen as a big boost for second-tier cities in China like Guangzhou and co-hosts Foshan and Dongguan. The event is seen as adding to an already powerful sports infrastructure in the country, which was bolstered by the Beijing Olympics in 2008

The idea behind the mascots 








An Asian Games decoration with its mascot is displayed in front of the media village in the Asian Games Town. Five sporty rams, titled 'Le Yangyang' serve as the official mascots of the Games. These five rams namely A Xiang, A He, A Ru, A Yi, and Le Yangyang essentially represent Guangzhou's nickname, 'City of Goats.' 

Message of peace and harmony








Chinese paramilitary police will be one of the star attractions in the opening ceremony. They will be instrumental in sending across the message of 'harmony, blessings, success and happiness.' 

Torch relay event was a grand affair








The torch relay may have been a subdued affair but the torch relay ceremony was certainly a mega affair. It had the Chinese Premier Hu Jintao greeting the Olympic Council of Asia President Sheikh Ahmad Al-Fahad Al-Sabah. 

The idea behind the mascot








The mascot was designed on the basis of a story. The story has it that 5 immortals had taken 5 rams to the city of Guangzhou where they prayed to end a situation of famine. 

Temple of heaven








Chinese paramilitary police rehearse a flag ceremony before the start of the torch relay for the 2010 Guangzhou Asian Games held at the Temple of Heaven in Beijing

Get ready for mind-blowing opening ceremony








Boats featuring Macau, front, and Mongolia, back, participate in the Asian Games opening rehearsal. The Guangzhou Asian Games' Chief Director, Chen Weiya, has said that the opening ceremony will surprise the world. "You cannot imagine what it will be like," The China Daily quoted Chen, as saying. 

Asian Games town ready and roaring








This is the overview of the comprehensive stadium, also known as the Asian Games Town. Just a few days ago, a test event, the 2010 Guangdong Gymnastics Invitation Tournament was held at this venue. Coaches, athletes and spectators were mighty impressed with the venue's top-class facilities and perfect flow of processes

Beijing team at work again








The opening ceremony venue is built near the Central Business District in Guangzhou. The opening ceremony will be handled by the same team, which worked wonders during the opening and closing ceremonies of the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games. So, one can certainly expect a feast.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guangzhou New TV Tower 21-10-2010.
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/2/19_14590.html


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

^^the museum is looking good at night too.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

edit


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

here are the pictures that I saw earlier today

more are available here


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, are these rehearsal pictures? Also, will they speak Cantonese at the opening. I think it would further introduce Gz to the international stage if they did. I get that mandarin is the national language, but they can have three languages right? mandarin, cantonese and english?


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
yes those are pictures of the first opening ceremony pre-show. you can see audience in one of the pictures.

As for language, I am almost sure they will speak Mandarin and English only.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

City looks uber impressive!


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

bird's eye view of the Guangzhou Olympic sports complex.
including: Main stadium, Tennis Center, Baseball and Hockey field, Aquatic Centre


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

continued


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

Bowling competition venue


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

Beach volleyball field


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

great venues... tnx for uploading pictures...


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

Nov5 ,the games village was officially opened. and Team China was the first team that moved in.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Splendid Guangzhou
from Xinhuanet


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Spectacular. Guangzhou is ready for the party!

--------
*Guangzhou gets ready for big party*
By Yu Yilei (China Daily)
Updated: 2010-11-07



> GUANGZHOU - Fireworks flashed above Haixinsha Island. The 610-meter Canton Tower was aglow with colorful lights. Flags and posters decorated the city at every corner.
> 
> With the 2010 Asian Games just a few days away, Guangzhou, a metropolis in South China, showed its readiness to host Asia's premier sporting event held every four years. Since winning the bid to host the games in 2004, the organizers have spared no efforts to turn the largest tournament in human history from blueprint into reality.
> 
> ...


source


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

big-dog said:


> Spectacular. Guangzhou is ready for the party!


It looks so..


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i love guangzhou!they should bid for olympic 2024


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Asian Games enhance Guangzhou's civility, says official*
9 November 2010

GUANGZHOU, Nov. 9 (Xinhua) -- The Asian Games have spurred Guangzhou residents to behave in a more civilized manner, a municipal civic official said on Tuesday.

Zhang Youquan, the deputy director-general of Guangzhou's municipal office of civility, told a press conference here on Tuesday that a massive education campaign was launched shortly after the southern Chinese city won the hosting rights in 2004.

"We have been cultivating a civic, new and a harmonious society to prepare for the Asian Games," Zhang said. "Our six major areas include citizen actions, their fitness, public order, hygiene and sanitation."

The education program focused on how to smile at spectators and competitors, learning some English expressions, sign language, "cheers for you" and a "gesture of the day."

According to an independent assessment carried out since 2009, the public civilization index of Guangzhou is in a "continuously rising trend", said Zhang.

"The biggest reward the Asian Games will give to the city is not only the uplifting of the city, but also the promotion of social civilization," he said.

"I am confident that our citizens will display good etiquette."

The Asian Games, featuring 42 sports and more than 10,000 athletes, will start on Saturday and end on Nov. 27.


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

mpc


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

Volunteers


----------



## danchun (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

More pics of Guangzhou from the same source of the above post.l










In this photo taken Wednesday, Nov. 3, 2010, ships take part in the rehearsal for the opening ceremony of the 16th Asian Games as fireworks explode over the Haixinsha Island in Guangzhou in southern China's Guangdong province. For the second time in three years, China is about to stage a spectacle of Olympic proportions. The Nov. 12-27 Asian Games will feature about 11,700 athletes competing in 42 sports, ranging from teensy Chinese gymnasts cultivated by the country's state-funded sports system to boxers from Palestine who train by punching old tires. AP / Anonymous 









A security guard stands on duty on the roof top of the opera house near the venue for the upcoming opening ceremony of the Asian Games in Guangzhou, China, Tuesday, Nov. 9, 2010. AP / Ng Han Guan 









Participants take part in a rehearsal ahead of the Asian Games opening ceremony held in Guangzhou, China, Tuesday, Nov. 9, 2010. AP / Ng Han Guan


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

contiuned...










In this photo taken Wednesday, Nov. 3, 2010, residents watch fireworks explode from the Guangzhou Tower during the rehearsal of the opening ceremony of the 16th Asian Games on Haixinsha Island in Guangzhou in southern China's Guangdong province. AP / Anonymous 









In this photo taken Sunday, Oct. 31, 2010, the Guangzhou Tower and the Haixinsha island, where the Asian Games' opening and closing ceremonies will be held, are lit up in Guangzhou in southern China's Guangdong province. AP / Anonymous 








In this photo taken Wednesday, Nov. 3, 2010 fireworks are set off during rehearsals for the opening ceremony of the Asian Games to be held in Guangzhou, China. AP /


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

A general view of the outside of Tianhe Stadium before the start of the Men's Football group A pool match ahead of the 16th Asian Games Guangzhou 2010 between China and Kyrgyzstan on November 10, 2010 in Guangzhou, China. Getty Images / Ronald Martinez 









In this photo taken Sunday, Oct. 31, 2010, the Guangzhou Opera House is lit up near the Haixinsha island where the Asian Games' opening and closing ceremonies will be held in Guangzhou in southern China's Guangdong province. AP / Anonymous 









Visitors take in the sights at the opera house near the venue for the upcoming opening ceremony of the Asian Games in Guangzhou, China, Tuesday, Nov. 9, 2010. AP / Ng Han Guan


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

Chinese PLA soldiers pack up after rehearsing for a ceremony at the Aoti main stadium which will host the athletics competition at the 16th Asian Games in Guangzhou on November 10, 2010. AFP/Getty Images / Peter Parks 









Pedestrians walk past the Aoti main stadium which will host the athletics competition at the 16th Asian Games in Guangzhou on November 9, 2010. AFP/Getty Images / Antony Dickson 









Hostesses walk past a giant whistle sculpture near the media centre for the 16th Asian Games in Guangzhou on November 9, 2010. AFP/Getty Images / Laurent Fievet


----------



## HunanChina (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

fragel said:


> ^^ see post 291 and 294, General Huo already posted them. Looks like they travel back here
> 
> Truly mind blowing pictures. the whole city is like a big laser show


sorry for the reposting...

find something new on the official website.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ see post 291 and 294, General Huo already posted them. Looks like they travel back here

Truly mind blowing pictures. the whole city is like a big laser show


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely stunning pictures. Guangzhou looks all set for the mega event. I wish them well. Does anyone know at what time will the opening ceremony be telecasted in India(IST)?


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

Updates on preparations for the Opening Ceremony of Asiad
Updated:2010-11-11 16:03:12　Source: GAGOC 
Guangzhou, November 11 - Press Conference on the Preparations for the Opening Ceremony of the 16th Asian Games was held in Press Conference Room 1, Main Press Centre (MPC) of the Asian Games Town at 10:30am, Thursday. He Jiqing, Director of the Ceremonies & Cultural Events Department of GAGOC, and Vice Director of the Command Centre for the Opening and Closing Ceremony of the 16th Asian Games, briefed the media on the preparations of the Opening Ceremony, which is composed of three parts: Pearl River Cruise, the Opening Ceremony and performances. It is scheduled from 19:00pm to 23:00pm，November 12. 

from the official website... 


Pearl River Cruise will start earlier at around 18:18 local time according to the TV reports.
so I think it will be 15:50 for Indian friends.


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

*Guangzhou Equestrian Venue opens*

Updated:2010-11-10 21:52:43　Source: GAGOC 

Guangzhou, November 10 - Equestrian is an important sport of 16th Asian Games. Moreover, it is the first time for the Chinese mainland to hold a major international equestrian competition. Now we can enjoy the game in the greatest and most beautiful equestrian field of China - Guangzhou Equestrian Venue (located in Conghua) which officially opened on November 10.










Conghua, famous for its hotspring and lichee, lies north of Guangzhou and boasts exceptional environment. It is also an equine disease free zone accredited by Office International des Epizooties (OIE) and European Union (EU). Guangzhou Equestrian Venue is located in Liangkou Town of Conghua City, near the National Road 105 and with Liuxi River aside. It covers more than 2,250 mu, consisting of two training fields, a reverse field and two competition fields. There is also a large spectator stand with a capacity of 6,000.



















A total of 105 riders and 108 horses from 16 countries and regions will compete in the equestrian events of the Games. Till now, 60 horses from China, Japan, Thailand and seven other countries and regions have arrived, waiting for the events scheduled from November 14 to 24.

(Cheng Fang)


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

*Preparation for Guangzhou Asian Games officially completed*

Updated:2010-11-10 14:05:22　Source: Xinhua 

The preparation for the 16th Asian Games in Guangzhou has been completed, said Xu Ruisheng, Deputy Secretary General of the Guangzhou Asian Games Organising Committee (GAGOC) at a press conference here on Wednesday (November 10).

"After six years of hard work, I am pleased to announce that the preparatory work of the 16th Asian Games has been completed," said Xu, also the Vice Mayor of Guangzhou.

According to Xu, all the Games' 53 competition venues and 17 independent training venues have passed examinations on their functionality and have been opened for training since November 5, while the Sport Infromation Centre is ready to answer NOCs' inquiry.

The competition schedule and training programme has been confirmed while the draws of team sports have been completed, he added.

The Games services are fully prepared, such as customs clearance, arrival and departure services, accreditation, catering, transport, accommodation and security.

The Asian Games torch, "The Tide", returned to Guangzhou on Nov. 5 after completing the relay in Beijing, Harbin, Changchun, Haiyang and 20 cities of Guangdong Province.

The preparation of the Asian Games Opening Ceremony has also been finished. "We conducted three rehearsals on November 4, 6 and 8," said Xu. "'Water' will be a key element of the Opening Ceremony."

Xu said the details of the Opening Ceremony will be further revealed in a special press conference.

The Asian Games kicks off on November 12. During the 15-day Games, a total of 10,156 athletes from 45 Asian countries and regions will compete in 476 events in 42 sports.


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

Rising China, rising Asia

Updated:2010-11-11 08:30:21　Source: ocasia.org 

A leading Asian sports official says the rise of China has played a major role in the rise of Asia in world sport. Raja Randhir Singh, Secretary General of Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) and a Member of International Olympic Committee (IOC), has vast experience of Asian and world sport, having represented India at shooting in six Olympic Games from 1964 to 1984 and four Asian Games, in 1978, 1982, 1986 and 1994, winning the gold medal in Bangkok 1978.










Raja Randhir Singh, Secretary General of the OCA and a Member of IOC 

"A lot is happening in Asia, and the Asian Games has seen tremendous change," he said at a joint press conference between Asian Games organisers Guangzhou Asian Games Organising Committee (GAGOC) and the OCA on Wednesday (November 10).

China had been at the vanguard of this change, he added, with the 1990 Asian Games in Beijing, the Asian Winter Games in 1996 and 2007, the Olympic Games in 2008 and now the Guangzhou Asian Games.

"Asia as a continent is coming up in the world of sport and China has been a major player in this. The development and the level of sport has been phenomenal and is something the rest of us in Asia should be proud of."

original news


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

So the official opening ceremony is tonight right? Its so strange how open the rehearsals are for these games compared to the beijing games


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ right. Frankly they cannot keep it a secret even if they want to, since Haixinsha is an open space unlike the bird nest, so they probably decided to make it as open as possible.

BTW, can someone provide a website link to watch the ceremony online? I am a little bit worried CNTV might block ips from America.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Cant wait for the opening today :banana::banana2: Waiting to see what Guangzhou could offer for the Asian Games 2010


----------

